
Ask HN: Online Project Management with Document Editing - tehabe
I&#x27;m looking for a online project management application for a small team (~10 people) which also can be used as a text editor.<p>Document editing is important because it is needed to editing motions and press releases in a team, which are currently send back and forth via email and it is hard to keep the text current.<p>One last thing, it must have a German localisation. Therefore Basecamp 3, even though it looks nice, can&#x27;t be used.
======
dragonsh
Look at taiga.io or use good old one trac at trac.edgewall.org

